# bluefin jigging and popping on 03-25-10



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

[


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was wild as much as you can.
Bluefin gang attacked bluefish ball like herring ball.
Anything thrown to them got attacked by big bluefin.


----------



## JFLORES (Dec 12, 2009)

Kil,


That was an amazing day...it does'nt get any better.


I had a great time fishing with you...i love your new tackle box:tongue:


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JFLORES said:


> Kil,
> 
> That was an amazing day...it does'nt get any better.
> 
> I had a great time fishing with you...i love your new tackle box:tongue:


John, it is always pleasure to fish with you. 
You mean my disposable tackle box ? 
I used it later to hold tuna fillet. Very versatile and cost nothing.


----------

